# Knackered factory Bury. Jun 2012



## Judderman62 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have no idea what this factory did , what it was called or a darned thing
about it to be honest. 

It is well and truly fubar'd but as you will know, dear readers, I quite like
my sites fooked with almost no limit to the amount a place can be fooked
and I'll still get something out of the place. It is also, druggie central with only St. Cyprians in Liverpool and an old
nurses quarters building in cheadle matching it for amount of needles
at a site I have visited.

I had company ...twice over. First time I had not been on
site long when I heard at least three separate voices from below ... great I thought.
I contemplated.. should I just carry on, should I GTFO to be on safe side.

I decided on a half way house and started collapsing my tripod and started heading
vaguely to my entry point ready to leave. I didn't rush and thought I'd see if they came
within sight in which case I would have left .. I saw nothing so waited a little
while longer before deciding "fuck it" and went to the furthest away part of
the site and carried on. i did not see or hear them again.

Then a while later a guy wandered in and started to walk straight towards
me but on seeing me stopped dead in his tracks - I looked at him for around
a second or two and then just ignored him and carried on...he turned and left.

I was very lucky with the day - was a lovely day with a lovely quality of light.
Enough waffle and on with the graphical representations.
-
1
-





-
2
-




-
3
-




-
4
-




-
5
-
Some pretty decent graf in here and lots of it
-




-
6
-




-
7
-




-
8
-




-
9
-




-
10
-




-
11
-




-
12
-




-
13
-




-
14
-




-
15
-




-
16
-




-
17
-




-
18
-




-
19
-




-
20
-




-
21
-




-
22
-




-
23
-




-
24
-




-
25
-




-
I really rather like this place 

Thanks for looking​


----------



## freespirits (Aug 11, 2012)

nice pics dude ,,,thats a big open space and very much used by the needle brigade ,,,,,,shame


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 11, 2012)

Love the look of this place, great write up & photos


----------



## sonyes (Aug 11, 2012)

Excellent pics there mate, looks a nice 'splore


----------



## abel101 (Aug 11, 2012)

I actually rather liked this
some nice pictures you got there of the place aswel! good job!!!


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 11, 2012)

The title is very apt. Very little there but the pictures are uber sharp. I like this wide shot.






Interesting and contrary to popular belief you really can polish a turd.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 11, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> The title is very apt. Very little there but the pictures are uber sharp. I like this wide shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Think I'm making a career of it


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks for the nice comments folks


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 11, 2012)

Amazing that the clock is still on the wall,thanks for sharing.


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Aug 12, 2012)

Some awesome photos there mate, shame about the needles scattered about the place. Not a big fan of graffiti usually, but some of that stuff is pretty damn good!

Thanks for the share!


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 12, 2012)

welcome and I used to feel same way re graf but I now make a cear distinction - anything that has ant artistic intent and does OK or better I don't even call graf anymore it's street art to me whereas squiggles and mere tagging is shit


----------



## kehumff (Aug 13, 2012)

Fantastic pics and report, and just up the road from me  must do more explores.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 13, 2012)

kehumff said:


> just up the road from me




Us too Keith. I am far from certain but I have an idea it's the old Weatherproof Windows factory... any offers?



Judderman62 said:


> I used to feel thel same way re graf but I now make a cear distinction - anything that has ant artistic intent and does OK or better I don't even call graf anymore it's street art to me whereas squiggles and mere tagging is shit



Amen to that. If you appreciate real "urban art" there are two incomparable sites to visit, one in Sheffield - the Yorkshire Waterworks pumping house, and the other near Berlin - Heilstatten Grabowsee.


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 4, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Us too Keith. I am far from certain but I have an idea it's the old Weatherproof Windows factory... any offers?
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that. If you appreciate real "urban art" there are two incomparable sites to visit, one in Sheffield - the Yorkshire Waterworks pumping house, and the other near Berlin - Heilstatten Grabowsee.



which waterworks ? would it's name start with Brad ?


----------



## sploradora (Oct 4, 2012)

lovin the graffiti here, ok some is pure crap, but the rest makes up for it, love the colours you captured too, great pics


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 4, 2012)

i will never look at spongebob in the same light again


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 5, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> which waterworks ? would it's name start with Brad ?



Yup it does...


----------



## Judderman62 (Oct 5, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Yup it does...



in that case agreed - I love that place - only been the once ...wonder if it's still in as good a shape


----------



## st33ly (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice photo's! I'm sure I've seen this place before somewhere? Maybe on another forum.


----------



## johno23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> welcome and I used to feel same way re graf but I now make a cear distinction - anything that has ant artistic intent and does OK or better I don't even call graf anymore it's street art to me whereas squiggles and mere tagging is shit



Nicely summed up,I could not have put it better if I had tried

That is one massive place and looks like it covers some ground,its a wonder the match box house building brigade havent nicked the land for another one of their crappy projects.

Pleased to hear you carried on despite the "inhabitants".

Captured its lonely desolate presence well,good pics.


----------

